# King of the Cage: Prowler (PPV In Demand Feb 6)



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

*King of the Cage: Prowler​*Date: 12/11/08
Location: San Manuel Indian Casino (Highland CA)​

Main Card:

[8-2-1] *Mike Guymon* vs. *Anthony Lapsley* (c) [14-3] - *KOTC Welterweight Championship *

[?] *Joe Boxer* vs. *Rick Legere* [6-0]


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Will be shown on PPV Feb 6, 2009


----------

